# Three from today



## crimbfighter (Aug 5, 2015)

The Cicada has gone.. They've started emerging in the last few days.




A spider from the hanging planter. My wife noticed it first and pointed it out.
(I slightly missed focus on this one but I still liked it )


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice set!


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 5, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set!


Thanks!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 12, 2015)

crimbfighter said:


> The Cicada has gone.. They've started emerging in the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oustanding shots.


----------



## Designer (Aug 12, 2015)

Kind of a schizophrenic web in #4 there, IMO.

Heck yeah!  Not only am I a self-credentialed art critic, but as it turns out; I am apparently an internet arachnid psychiatrist, too!  

Woo-Hoo!


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 13, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > The Cicada has gone.. They've started emerging in the last few days.
> ...



Thanks!



Designer said:


> Kind of a schizophrenic web in #4 there, IMO.
> 
> Heck yeah!  Not only am I a self-credentialed art critic, but as it turns out; I am apparently an internet arachnid psychiatrist, too!
> 
> Woo-Hoo!



Ha, well, we can be whomever we want on the internets!


----------



## highfreq (Aug 15, 2015)

Love spiders, great sh0t! 


- apenas vivo em alta frequência.
- steam: mattw0210
- Via Tapatalk


----------

